# Tri-pod stands



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking for opinions on tri-pods deer stands. Not really looking for what brand is best, just style and if you do/don't like them. I have found that I cannot sit comfortably in a tree or ladder stand. I get stiff and sore or cold and get down and move. This has cost me several nice deer. The seat on the tripods looks more comfortable and I like the enclousures. Plus in my are we don't have very good trees to attach a stand too.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Kelly,

Are you looking for a more permanent type of stand? Last year we build a stand in an area where we like to shoot does. It is fully enclosed about 9' off the ground. We insulated it and bring a small propane ice house heater up there when it gets cold. It sits atop 4 6x6 green treated posts that go down 48" into the ground. We also encased them in quick crete to make sure that it doesn't move. We have either folding camp chairs or stools in there to sit on. It is vary comfortable. The deer are used to the stand (we have had a buck working the trees within 12 feet of the stand. It offers us a good platform to shoot out of. Out of the 4 deer that we have taken out of the stand the closest one has been about 235 yards. A nice easy shot from a rock solid shooting position. We have fun just watching the deer in the mornings and the evenings from this stand. We are currently planning to build a couple more stands on our land. My dad is getting older and this is a great way to ensure that he will be able to hunt with us for many many years to come. It took us a couple of weekends to complete it, but that was half the fun. Our stand measures 5'x7' and my dad who is 6'4" tall can stand up in in with plenty of headroom to spare.

We also have a portable ground blind and a couple of tree stands that we hunt out of. I have never hunted out of a tripod stand so I can't really help you out there.

Good luck


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

more interested in something a little more portable. I don't have the option of a permenant stand. I also use the ground blinds, but I was looking for better visibilty. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

How portable would you like it? A couple of guys in our hunting party fashioned a tripod stand out of an old fuel take stand. They usually set up the stand for the season though, but a couple of guys can dismantle it and move it around. If you are pretty handy you can construct something to your preferred specifications.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

something a little taller. I see them used on the hunting shows in Texas. Sportsmansguide has one for around $150, and our local Menards(save big monet at Menards) has one for $200. I just don't want to waste more money on hunting stuff that I won't use. I have a bunch of ladder stands, hang ons and ground blinds already.


----------

